# [MAIL] Cohabiter avec MS Exchange (Sans Evolution) [Résolu]

## Possum

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je me permets de soumettre à votre sagacité un p'tit problème que je rencontre actuellement.

Le tableau est le suivant:

Je bosse pour une boîte où les serveurs de mails sont de jolis MS Exchange, vraisemblablement 2000 en plus. Bien sûr, pour des raisons de sécurité / flemme / autre raison valable ou non, le POP3 et l'IMAP sont désactivés et on ne peut que causer MAPI avec les serveurs.

Or, j'ai une appli d'"issue management" comme ils disent, ClearQuest, pour ne pas la nommer, qui doit recevoir des mises à jours pour les "issues" via mail. Jusque là, rien de compliqué. Cependant, là où ça devient tordu, c'est que, a priori, ClearQuest ne sait causer que le POP3 ! Donc, elle ne peut aller récupérer ses mails sur la boîte mail Exchange qui lui est dédiée.

Il y a peu de chances que j'arrive à obtenir soit une redirection des mails pour l'addresse ClearQuest vers une serveur que je manage moi, avec un bon vieux postfix + Dovecot / Cyrus, et il y a encore moins de chances que les admins des serveurs de mails veuillent bien ouvrir un POP3 juste pour notre pomme.

Donc, connaîtriez-vous, chers amis, une appli, qui puisse tourner sur du Nux / UNIX ou Windows, qui pourrait d'un côté me récupérer les mails sur Exchange, et de l'autre me les cracher soit directement en POP3 soit en SMTP vers un serveur à moi ?

J'ai regardé si par hasard le bon vieux fetchmail pouvait le faire, mais il lui faut de l'IMAP, je suis tombé sur un truc nommé "brutus" mais je n'arrive pas à récupérer les sources, et OpenChange ne fournit qu'une lib, ce qui, n'étant pas programmeur, ne me sert pas à grand chose.... 

Donc, benh... Help !!

----------

## fb99

pour openChange, si jamais il y a aussi un plugin pour évolution, je sais pas si ça peut t'aider.

-Pour l'histoire de la redirection, tu peux pas te la faire toi-même ?

-Ces mises à jour sont permantes ou c'est juste de temps en temps ?

et sinon je t'ai trouvé ça, un petit script Sending MAPI email with PERL in ClearQuest.

mes 0.002 cents parce que là vraiment j'y connais rien.

----------

## Possum

Ça m'embête un peu de devoir laisser une machine avec un evolution lancé juste pour récupérer des mails... Il devrait y en avoir au max une 20aine / jour. Mais ça devrait monter en puissance. Et même, la question qui vient de suite après, c'est comment je renvoie ces mails récupérés avec evo vers ClearQuest ?

La redirection, je peux pas la faire moi-même. C'est interdit. Et j'aurais beau la configurer, ça ne marchera pas. Il faut que ça soit les admins du serveur mail qui la fassent explicitement.

Quand au script, ce n'est malheureusement pas dans le bon sens :p Mais ça pourrait être une piste de départ pour un devel perl spécifique. Maintenant, j'ai pas ces compétences là moua, et je vois personne dans mes collègues qui pourrait le faire....

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux peut-être coder un petit programme en Ruby (pour Windows uniquement car il faut le module WIN32OLE[1]) pour récupérer les messages[2] et les envoyer via SMTP[3].

Enfin, c'est solution ressemble beaucoup à celle en Perl.

C'est surement possible de le faire en Python, ou dans un autre langage.

----------

## Possum

Le gros blème, c'est que autant le shell, j'y arrive, et réléchissant bcp je devrais réussir à pondre du batch dos, mais alors, les autres... Moi et la programmation ça fait beaucoup plus de 2  :Smile: 

Je milite pour dire démontrer qu'on peut faire de l'admin de qualité sans pour autant maitriser 250 langages de prog  :Smile: 

Mais, j'ai p'tet trouvé, c'est pas sûr hein, faut tester tout ça: http://personal.inet.fi/atk/fetchexc/ qui m'a l'air de faire ce que je voudrais  :Smile:  mais je suis preneur de toute autre solution élégante  :Smile: 

----------

## Desintegr

Pourtant savoir programmer est quand même bien pratique  :Razz: .

----------

## Possum

Certes, la prog, ça peut aider  :Smile: 

Maintenant, mon petit cerveu à du mal à engloutir la montagne de docs SUN / IBM, si en plus il faut que je me coltine le K&R pour savoir faire aut' chose que "Hello World", chuis pas sorti des ronces  :Smile: 

Blagues à part, j'ai tjs eu un peu de mal à apprendre un truc dont j'ai pas l'utilité de suite. Et la prog, benh avant de faire un machin sympa, faut pas mal de temps  :Wink:  Le pire, c'est que je l'ai acheté le K&R, et que je me dis qu'un jour il faudra que je m'y mette. Mais bon, tout seul dans mon coin c'est super dur  :Smile: 

Ceci dit, mon problème est résolu, le truc java dont j'ai mis le lien au dessus fait parfaitement l'affaire  :Smile: 

Par contre, si tu ( vous / les autres ) connais un bon cours, illustré, pas chiant, utile, tout ça, chuis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

